# Rena Filstar



## modestvolta (May 30, 2011)

Hi - I'm finally setting up an aquarium after being away from them for a long while (5 or 6 years - yikes!), and I'm thinking of getting a Rena Filstar XP2 or XP3. I used Fluvals in the past, but I just want to try something different this time. I'm going to be setting up a 50 gallon tank, so the XP2 should be fine. BUT it's a tall tank, so I don't know if the XP3 would be a better choice just so there's more power to get the water up in the tank.

Or should I just stick with a trusty Fluval 305?

Anyway, does anyone have the measurements of the XP2 or XP3? I don't want to make this too tight a fit, and I feel guilty going to the overpriced Petsmart (the only place around here that carries Rena filters I know of) to measure something I know I'm getting online.

And if there's a better section to post this in, feel free to move my post! Thanks!


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

I have two Plenn Plax Cascade 1000's, one for my 60 Tall and one for my 55g Cichlid tank. Both work excepionally well. I don't think you'll hear a bad word about either the Fuval or the Rena on this forum, at least I never have. My Cascade has no promlem getting the water up into the tall tank. (better turn it off before a water change or you'll have water everywhere) I found the demensions for the filstars:

FilStar xP1 Canister Power Filter
Flow Rate: 250gph
Aquarium Size: Up to 45 Gallons
Power Consumption: 13W
*Dimensions: 9-1/2" x 8-1/2" x 10"
*
FilStar xP2 Canister Power Filter
Flow Rate: 300gph
Aquarium Size: Up to 75 Gallons
Power Consumption: 16W
*Dimensions: 9-1/2" x 8-1/2" x 14-3/4"*

FilStar xP3 Canister Power Filter
Flow Rate: 350gph
Aquarium Size: Up to 175 Gallons
Power Consumption: 19W
*Dimensions: 9-1/2" x 8-1/2" x 17"*


----------



## modestvolta (May 30, 2011)

thank you! everywhere I've looked there are 2 or 3 dimensions listed and sometimes they're the same between canisters (which I knew couldn't be right). 

and I'll look at the Cascades - do you happen to know if you can put an inline heater in them? I had too many bad experiences with fish shattering the heaters when I had cichlids...

thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use the XP2 on a 29 gallon.I love it!You can indeed place an inline heater,just like the other canisters.My suggestion though,is to get a different set of intake and outflow tubes just because I hate the look of the ones that come with it.One day mine will have the acrylic ones.One of the best things about the rena is the lever for flow control.My macs breed quite a bit and dont like alot of flow when in the process,so this helps with that.Media baskets are large and hold a good bit.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Not sure about the inline heater on the Cascades. Most of the more experienced folk here are not too hot on the Cascade (not really sure why). I probably would have gone Fluval or Rena myself but I had told my wife I was going to spend only X dollars on these filters and only the Cascades made the cut. Sometimes, her common sense keeps me from going nuts with this hobby, although she says it's just a matter of time before the 200g+ comes into the house ;-)


----------

